# P/T Fisher College Police Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Part Time Campus Police Officer*
Fisher College 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Adjunct/Part-Time
*Posted:* 06/06/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
Fisher College, a private non-profit comprehensive college located in Boston's Back Bay has an opportunity available for a dedicated campus police officer.

*PRIMARY PURPOSE OF JOB*

To promote lawful behavior and protect the welfare of students, faculty and staff as a uniformed presence on campus; perform foot patrols of college campus, to monitor behavior, secure buildings and property, investigate disturbances, maintain order during events and enforce regulations

*PRINCIPAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES*

Detect and respond appropriately to potential hazards
Handle sensitive situations with tact and confidentiality.
Familiarize self with the College and with students, staff and faculty.
Investigate illegal or suspicious activities, persons, and establishments, and quells disturbances.
Perform first aid and provides other assistance to victims.
Write detailed incident, investigation, activity, and other reports.
Ensure safe and secure campus by patrolling and observation of security issues.
*Qualifications

Minimum Requirements and Qualifications*

Graduate from an SSPO or full-time equivalent police academy or have equivalent training that meets the requirements to obtain SSPO powers
Associate's or Bachelor's degree in criminal justice
One year of Law Enforcement/Security Experience
Be eligible to be warranted as a Massachusetts Special State Police Officer (SSPO) as defined by the Colonel of the State Police and MGL Ch. 22C Sec. 63.
Ability to pass an extensive background investigation and CORI Check
Possession of a current and valid Massachusetts Class D motor vehicle operator's license.
Ability to prepare written reports of investigations and maintain accurate records.
Ability to follow and provide effective oral and written instructions in a precise, understandable manner.
Ability to exercise sound judgment; maintain a calm manner in stressful situations; make decisions and act quickly in emergency/dangerous situations, and maintain confidential information.
Ability to understand police procedures and practices and fire prevention methods; ability to recognize hazards.
Ability to establish a rapport with staff, students, and the public from various backgrounds; including: race, ethnicity, culture, socio-economic status, and LGBTQ+ inclusion.

Equal Opportunity Employer


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Unarmed, they don’t even have a patrol vehicle, so you’ll be hoofing it on patrol (not a big deal, as the “campus” consists of some interconnected brownstones), and unless you already have the full-time academy (they won’t send you), no arrest powers, thanks to POST.

It doesn’t even start the public pension clock ticking, so I can’t think of a single reason as to why this job is even remotely a good option.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Roy Fehler said:


> Unarmed, they don’t even have a patrol vehicle, so you’ll be hoofing it on patrol (not a big deal, as the “campus” consists of some interconnected brownstones), and unless you already have the full-time academy (they won’t send you), no arrest powers, thanks to POST.
> 
> It doesn’t even start the public pension clock ticking, so I can’t think of a single reason as to why this job is even remotely a good option.


I’d imagine this is probably a lot of retired guys from other agencies looking to make a quick buck and avoid any heavy lifting. Personally, after having been a cop already I can’t imagine going to a police job with no gun, but it seems some guys don’t have the same qualms. I know a lot of retired Boston guys work places like Emerson where they don’t carry.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

While getting a patch there for my department's new collection, I spoke with a retired Boston Guy. As is the norm, whenever you meet a guy who's retired, they HAVE to let you know they retired from somewhere else. YAWN. Nice to meet you, I don't care. You seem like a nice guy, but seriously, I won't think any less of you if this was your career, nor MORE of you if you came from somewhere else. Please spare me.

But I got a patch, that's all I gave a damn about.


----------

